# 2010 Arnold Classic - Figure, Fitness and Ms. International Results



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2010)

*2010 Arnold Classic ??? Figure, Fitness and Ms. International Results*


*Figure International Results*

1. Nicole Wilkins-Lee
2. Erin Stern
3. Heather Mae French
4. Mindi Smith
5. Felicia Romero
6. Larissa Reis
7. Monica Brant
8. Kristi Tauti
9. Andrea Watson
10. Rosa-Maria Romero
11. Monica Mark-Escalante
12. Latisha Wilder
13. Candice Houston
14. Cristiana Casoni
15. Kim Tilden
15. Krissy Chin
16. Sherlyn Roy
17. Alicia Harris
18. Angela Mraz


*Fitness International results*

1. Adela Garcia
2. Julie Palmer
3. Tanji Johnson
4. Trish Warren
5. Oksana Grishina
6. Camala Rodriguez
7. Tina Durkin
8. Myriam Capes
8. Regiane Da Silva
10. Nicole Duncan
11. Bethany Wagner
12. Kizzy Vaines
13. Sylvia Tremblay
14. Kayde Puckett
15. Allison Ethier


*Ms. International*

1. Iris Kyle
2. Yaxeni Oriquen-Garcia
3. Debi Laszewski
4. Lisa Aukland
5. Betty Pariso
6. Dayana Cadeau
7. Zoa Linsey
8. Alina Popa
9. Elena Shportun-Willemer
10. Brenda Raganot
11. Antoinette Thompson
12. Jeannie Paparone
13. Dena Westerfield
14. Mah-Ann Mendoza


----------

